# Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!(Ich brauche nochmal Hilfe!)



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2019)

*Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!(Ich brauche nochmal Hilfe!)*

Was ganz simples und ich bekomme es nicht geschissen! 

Ich brauche eine Formel für eine bedingte Formatierung.
Wenn ich in meiner Tabelle an irgendeiner Stelle ein "x" eintrage, soll das Feld selber, 1 Feld rechts davon und 2 Felder links davon in einer Farbe markiert werden. Wenn allerdings das "x" in einem Wort z.B. vorkommt, dann soll nichts passieren.


Hilfe!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Bedingte Formatierung --> Zellwert / gleich / ="x" --> wird angewendet auf "deine Zellen eintragen"

Das mit den gleichen Farben auf den anderen Zellen soll ohne Inhalt sein?


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Und wie sage ich ihm das er die anderen Zellen mit markieren soll? Wenn ich das so mache ist ja nur die Zelle mit dem "x" markiert.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Also wenn die anderen Zellen kein bzw anderen Inhalt haben sollen als die "Urzelle", dann kannst du das nur mit diskreten Werten, heißt Zahlen. Buchstaben gehen nicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Ich habe also keine Möglichkeit das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





automatisch in das hier zu verwandeln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



? Das wäre extrem schade.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Ich habe es jedenfalls nicht hinbekommen. Mit Zahlen kein Problem, aber Buchstaben...


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Wie würde es denn mit Zahlen funktionieren? Vielleicht schaffe ich ja mir was daraus zu basteln.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Ja, das funktioniert (gerade getestet)

1. Also entsprechend Regel Nr.1 (#2) anlegen

2. Neue Regel: "Formel zur Ermittlung" (letzter Eintrag) =die Zelle, die für den Wert herhalten muss

3. Die Zielzellen angeben

4. Die Wertzelle definieren >> =WENN(A2="x";1;"x") (A2 steht hier für die Zelle, die du jeweils Buchstabenmäßig verändern willst (und das leider für jede einelne Zelle)

5. Profit


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Hmmm geht irgendwie nicht oder ich mache was falsch.  Kannst du vielleicht eine Tabelle hier hochladen wo es geht? Dann ist es einfacher nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



here you go


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  Jetzt wird mir einiges klar!

Du hast aber gecheatet!  Er markiert immer die ganze Zeile innerhalb des zu formatierenden Bereichs. Er macht nicht nur 2 Zellen nach links und 1 Zelle nach rechts.

Wenn ich von diesen Listen etliche nebeneinander in einer Tabelle haben möchte, dann muss ich die alle von Hand erstellen. Puh mal schauen, ob ich das gebastelt bekomme.

Erstmal danke! Hat mir erstmal sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Nein das kannst du anpassen, einfach die Spalte, die unformatiert bleiben soll, bei der Regel(n) rauslöschen (bei der Datei zb Spalte H mit den Werten $H$5 & $H$6)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Ahhhhhhhhh ok! Ich probier mich mal noch nen bischen!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

mit makieren des Teils mit den Regeln und Format übertragen (Der Malerpinsel neben Einfügen im Ribbon), kannst du das Easy auf X Blätter kopieren.

Die Wertespalte einfach per Strg+C > Strg+V kopieren


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Ahhhh ich hab fast die perfekte Lösung wenn da nicht ein anderes Problem wär. 

Ich habe das hier gebastelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn ich jetzt irgendwas in irgendeine Zelle daneben eingebe passiert das hier, obwohl ich das gar nicht will:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum macht es das? Ich will an der Formatierung doch gar nichts ändern!  Egal wieviel ich eingebe, er macht das immer weiter und weiter. Das "Wird angewendet auf" Feld wird immer voller.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Den Regeleditor schließen? Oder was hast du vor?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Der ist geschlossen. Ich hab den nur zum zeigen wieder aufgemacht.

Wenn ich das wie in Bild 1 erstelle, dann den Editor schließe und in irgendein Feld rechts von der Tabelle irgendwas in eine Zelle eingebe, passiert automatisch das in Bild 2. Das will ich aber gar nicht.  Er macht das von alleine.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Bug in Excel? Bei mir passiert das nur, wenn ich in der Zeile "Wird angewendet auf" aktiv bin


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

 lol das wäre episch. Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ich probiere das mal mit einer anderen Version.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Ich habs endlich... 

Es gibt in den Optionen von Excel unter Erweitert den Punkt:"Datenbereichsformate und -formeln erweitern".  Welche Blitzbirne aktiviert sowas als Standardeinstellung? Irgendwie kommt mir das so vor als ob Microsoft seine Kunden leiden sehen will.

Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!*

Hast du Lust mir nochmal zu helfen? 

Habe schon wieder ein Problem.

Ich habe mehrere Tabellen nebeneinander. Diese sollen alle in Echtzeit zu einer Tabelle unten drunter zusammengefügt und sortiert werden. Also wenn ich in den Ausgangstabellen etwas ändere, soll die zusammengefügte Tabelle auch verändert werden.
Ich habe das mit Macros Aufzeichnen probiert aber das schafft mehr Probleme als es löst. 

Ich habe die Tabelle mal angehängt, damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (3. November 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!(Ich brauche nochmal Hilfe!)*

Soll die Sortierung automatisch erfolgen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. November 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!(Ich brauche nochmal Hilfe!)*

Ja, es soll immer sofort automatisch sortiert werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. November 2019)

*AW: Excel Hilfe benötigt! Ahhhhh ich bin ein Noob!(Ich brauche nochmal Hilfe!)*

Keiner mehr ne Idee?


----------

